# Uber background check



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Why Uber doesn’t do real time background check like Lyft. Lyft allows you to drive while they do the background check. Uber will lock you down for a few day while they are doing your background check.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

So I get my background check via email from CHECKR and one red flag:
They found that I had a traffic violation in Feb 2015. It was a FAIL RIGHT OF-WAY intersection and the cop gave me a ticket.
Will Uber going to ban me from driving?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Few days? I'm at 2 months and counting.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Timlee252525 said:


> Will Uber going to ban me from driving?


Most likely....
Champaign Illinois is already saturated with ants, thus your risk-factor is considered undesirable for this market.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Few days? I'm at 2 months and counting.


You mean you haven’t heard from CHECKR on your background check for over two months? Or from Uber?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Both


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Both


Did you go to checkr website and enter your info to find out the status of your background check?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

No, I just use my telepathy powers


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Just talked to Uber support and was told that they have my checkr report and everything passed but they are still waiting for my criminal background check in the state of Massachusetts. They are escalating my request and will get back to me about the state criminal background check


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Boober like to show you, who the real boss is.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> So I get my background check via email from CHECKR and one red flag:
> They found that I had a traffic violation in Feb 2015. It was a FAIL RIGHT OF-WAY intersection and the cop gave me a ticket.
> Will Uber going to ban me from driving?
> View attachment 622424


Driving violations normally don't count once they are over 3 years old. I'm surprised it showed on the report. When I run checks at my day job nothing over 3 years shows on the report.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

How frequently do they do this? Is it triggered by something (we all know TimLee’s numbers by now 😂), or are they periodic (i.e., every 6 months or every year)?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> How frequently do they do this? Is it triggered by something (we all know TimLee’s numbers by now 😂), or are they periodic (i.e., every 6 months or every year)?


I was recently notified by Checkr that I was being put through an annual random selection background check on behalf of GH.
Then they notified me that no adverse action would be taken against me.
How can I ever thank them.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I was recently notified by Checkr that I was being put through an annual random selection background check on behalf of GH.
> Then they notified me that no adverse action would be taken against me.
> How can I ever thank them.


My GH check went through pretty quickly (haven’t yet driven for them, will prolly try them Monday), as did DD. UE, however, took FOREVER, and no confirmation from Checkr, though I requested one.


----------

